# Hedgehog eating its Quills?



## NikkiW (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a hedgehog that is 1 1/2 years old. I recently noticed that she has starting eating her own quills. She has really dry skin so I added some oil to her quills, when I noticed her eating the quills, I washed all the oil off, but she is still doing it. Any ideas??


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

If she was actually eatting the quills then I've never heard of that behavior before. Is it possible she was trying to annoint because of the smell of the oil? Was she licking a foamy white saliva type substance onto her quills? 

That is very puzzeling, hopefully some others may come along that may have heard of this.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

My hedgehog has wicked dry skin & ongoing quill loss. I have noticed her licking at lost quills on the ground. I generally move her/the lost quills so she won't eat them. Sorry I can't contribute more than that.


----------



## NikkiW (Apr 10, 2010)

She is not annointing, I have seen her do this many times. She is eating the quills that she has shed. She is very healthy, just wanted to make sure this is normal.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know if it's 'normal' or not, but I would advise against it. Remove the quills and/or move your hedgie away. Quills are very sharp and I can just imagine the internal damage one could do if digested.


----------



## NikkiW (Apr 10, 2010)

I remove all quills that I see, I just want to make sure that if she does still eat them, they won't cause her any health problems. Also does anyone know a good remedy for dry skin? I added a few drops of oil to her food, but it hasn't solved the problem.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Oatmeal baths help with dry skin and will sooth it. If you don't have Aveeno you can put some oatmeal in a sock and let it soak. It will turn the water cloudy then you can gentally wash and rinse with it. Make sure not to fill the water up high until you know if the hedgehog is scared of the water, you can either gentally pour cups over its back or fill it up an inch or so. Try to keep the face and ears dry at all times.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

You can also add Flax oil to the food and/or directly onto the skin. Get a bottle of the pill capsules & prick one capsule with a needle, that's about what you need for a dosage. 

Sylvie has had dry skin & quill loss since she was born (now a bit over 1.5 yrs). We do flax, occasional baths, working with the vet. Since she really doesn't like the baths, when the skin is really bad I will also brush her gently with her tooth brush while she's on a towel. This helps remove a lot of the dry skin chunks & some loose quills that were about to go - relieving some itching.


----------

